# Eheim 2222/2224 vs. 2026



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Can some Eheim guru please post what the design differences are between the Pro (2222/2224) line and Pro II (2026)?

DJ


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The main differences are the filter volumes, flow rates and therefore the tanks they are rated for (to convert to US gallons divide by 3.78  ):

2222: filter volume 2.3l, pump flow rate 500l/hr (350l/hr effective rate), rated for tanks up to 150l.

2224: filter volume 3l, pump flow rate 700l/hr (500l/hr effective rate), rated for tanks up to 250l.

2026: filter volume 4.9l, pump flow rate 950l/hr (650l/hr effective rate), rated for tanks up to 350l.

Both have filter media baskets, the 2222 and 2224 use 12/16mm hoses while the 2026 uses 16/22mm.

The other difference is that the 2026 has the built-in priming pump but I never use that feature anyway as I don't find it works very well.

They are all great filters.


----------

